

My Top 10 Worst Business Ideas - breck
http://www.shoemoney.com/2006/09/04/my-top-10-worst-ideas-to-make-money/

======
aasarava
I'm not sure I agree that #9 (BabyCalc / automated baby progress emails) would
have been a flop in and of itself; it just sounds like he had a personal
reason to fold the business.

BabyCenter.com right now is hugely popular among soon-to-be parents. What's
one of the key things that gets parents to sign up in the first place --
almost immediately after they find out they're going to have a baby? Weekly
emails detailing the pregnancy's latest progress.

------
azharcs
His pic with that 6 figure check from Google Adsense is kinda huge with
webmasters. shoemoney is kinda legend among webmasters.

~~~
steveplace
In the circles I run in, he's not well-respected.

~~~
azharcs
why is that, the webmasters i know say he is smart and knows how to make
money. I personally don't know much about him.

~~~
steveplace
It depends which webmasters you talk to. If you run around on digitalPoint,
people think he's an internet god. If you go to wickedfire, you see a
completely different opinion.

------
isaacewing
I really like the article about the Facebook ads; that website has a lot of
good articles!

------
brk
These were great!

I think we all have a notebook full of these.

~~~
breck
Agreed. What was sad/amusing is that I had a similar idea to his #1. Like his
#1, it was very original, very funny, and so outrageous that it just might
work...It didn't though...As soon as I have a big success I promise to make my
own top 10 list of worst ideas...Actually, I'll probably make it a top 20 as
narrowing it down to 10 would be hard.

~~~
brk
Yeah, some of those gave me deja vu. I hadn't thought about the girls in the
Ferrari though, I might pursue that one.

~~~
breck
A friend of mine actually was working on something similar for a year(may
still be working on it, gotta check in with him).

It's funny, I thought it might work because of its originality. My opinion has
changed now.

~~~
Tichy
Does it really take one year to get two topless chicks into a Ferrari? Then
again, others work their whole life for it.

------
delano
Most of these aren't business ideas. They're features.

